# Driver's Phone died, never ended the ride?



## dip (Nov 16, 2014)

So it's been around 12 hours now and the ride is still "On Trip." The ride itself was only like 10-15 minutes and the driver still never ended the trip yet. I don't want to be charged an insane amount for no reason. I think that his phone died when on route because it's been in one location for the past 10 hours when I go on the uber app. What can I do? Please Help. Thanks in advance.



I tried calling him but no luck.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

dip said:


> So it's been around 12 hours now and the ride is still "On Trip." The ride itself was only like 10-15 minutes and the driver still never ended the trip yet. I don't want to be charged an insane amount for no reason. I think that his phone died when on route because it's been in one location for the past 10 hours when I go on the uber app. What can I do? Please Help. Thanks in advance.
> 
> I tried calling him but no luck.


Send an e-mail to Uber explaining the situation. Sometimes the app won't let us end the trip. If the driver doesn't know to shut the phone off and restart it for a reset this could happen.


----------



## dip (Nov 16, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Send an e-mail to Uber explaining the situation. Sometimes the app won't let us end the trip. If the driver doesn't know to shut the phone off and restart it for a reset this could happen.


Yup. I contacted them and they fixed the problem and refunded me. Thanks.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

dip said:


> Yup. I contacted them and they fixed the problem and refunded me. Thanks.


np


----------

